# SkySports in Spain?



## AlexKidd (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi.

Does anyone know if it's possible to get SkySports in Spain? Like through a digital box or perhaps even the internet (officially - as I know about 'other streaming' and generally the streams are poor quality and often very unreliable). 

Currently renting a property and have PTV internet (with their freeview channels) contracted through the Spanish owners.

Thanks.


----------



## BobfromFrance (Aug 21, 2017)

No. only Germany, Italy, Ireland and the UK. Legally...


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Sky go will work with a vpn/dns


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You can always get a dish and a Sky box and pay for it like we do. Perfect picture, no buffering like IPTV and sort of legal...


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

If you can arrange a Sky UK card at a UK address (as Sky UK will only issue cards to UK addresses), then you can bring and use that card in its Sky digibox in Spain, and get Sky Sports.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

The only problem is - because it's " live" but of course there's an hours time difference- the players have to remember exactly where they were on the pitch 60 mins ago

Sometimes watching games can be irritating as you observe the players arguing where exactly they were on the field an hour previous


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Until we got fibre optic we too paid for the full Sky package, about 100 euros a month plus 120 euros annual 'maintenance charge'.
We switched to a package costing 30 euros a month, 150 euros one off installation fee. For that we get every sports channel under the sun....full Sky Sports package, Bein, Polsat, BT Sport as well as all BBC, ITV etc programmes, all Sky programmes, boxed sets, catchup tv and literally thousands of movies.
I have no idea whether it's legal or not and don't really care. Most people I know have it including Spanish friends. Some movies come with Greek subtitles (!) but they can be removed.
Picture quality is good, very little buffering and then only on BBC 24 News for some reason.
We've still got our BBC ITV via satellite for sport and BBC channels should there be a problem with the main setup. 
Anyone living in the Marbella - Estepona -Manilva area interested can pm me.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Just for my own interest, what is on Sky Sports that is not on an equivalent Spanish provider's service?

Or is it a question of wanting the commentary in English?

Or is it that Sky is cheaper?


----------



## MalagaMike (Aug 16, 2017)

AlexKidd said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to get SkySports in Spain? Like through a digital box or perhaps even the internet (officially - as I know about 'other streaming' and generally the streams are poor quality and often very unreliable).
> Thanks.


Have a look at getting a NOWTV Box then you can choose whatever package you wish and full HD. You'd need to get a friend or family member to buy it for you in the U.K and send it over to you (box only £15.00) and use a Smart DNS (approx €4 a moth)
What is NOW TV?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Overandout said:


> Just for my own interest, what is on Sky Sports that is not on an equivalent Spanish provider's service?
> 
> Or is it a question of wanting the commentary in English?
> 
> Or is it that Sky is cheaper?


No, Sky is definitely not cheaper. As I said we were forking out 120 euros a month for our full package which did not come with BT Sport or Premium Sport.
Not all matches are on Sky. We used to watch on our Spanish tv but prefer the pre and post match commentaries in English.

The good thing about our 30euro a month package is the sheer number of sports channels from all over the world. All Sky Sports, with BT Sport, ESPN plus French, Dutch, German, Italian, French, Polish and other sports channels.
The 30 euro monthly fee includes callout too as well as original setup if needed for any reason. You can also ask for a series or movie in any language to be added if you can't find it on the package.
I can't imagine better vfm, frankly.


----------



## MalagaMike (Aug 16, 2017)

mrypg9 said:


> No, Sky is definitely not cheaper. As I said we were forking out 120 euros a month for our full package which did not come with BT Sport or Premium Sport.
> Not all matches are on Sky. We used to watch on our Spanish tv but prefer the pre and post match commentaries in English.
> 
> The good thing about our 30euro a month package is the sheer number of sports channels from all over the world. All Sky Sports, with BT Sport, ESPN plus French, Dutch, German, Italian, French, Polish and other sports channels.
> ...


I can, an Amazon Firesick with Kodi + and its all FREE


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Until we got fibre optic we too paid for the full Sky package, about 100 euros a month plus 120 euros annual 'maintenance charge'.
> 
> We switched to a package costing 30 euros a month, 150 euros one off installation fee. For that we get every sports channel under the sun....full Sky Sports package, Bein, Polsat, BT Sport as well as all BBC, ITV etc programmes, all Sky programmes, boxed sets, catchup tv and literally thousands of movies.
> 
> ...



These are basically IPTV mag boxes and suppliers of these vary in price but you basically get the same thing as the software is the same. Any supplier will lower their price if you ask or play one off against the other. My neighbour has changed suppliers and is now paying 120€ for the year after paying 300 last year (and they were putting it up!!). You can adapt an android box to carry the software but it's better on a mag box. The upfront cost for the box can vary too. My neighbour already had is but the new supplier did them for 75€ and then the 120€ subs.


----------



## MalagaMike (Aug 16, 2017)

Don't quite understand why anyone would be paying anyone a subscription for this as it's all FREE. If its films and sports + u.k tv you want why not an Amazon Firestick £30 then just install KODI and a few add ons such as Covenant - UKTURKS - Sports World and its all FREE. Then if you want use a vpn or dns changer at 3.5 euros a month and get all the legit u.k apps bbc iplayer itv hub etc


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

MalagaMike said:


> Don't quite understand why anyone would be paying anyone a subscription for this as it's all FREE. If its films and sports + u.k tv you want why not an Amazon Firestick £30 then just install KODI and a few add ons such as Covenant - UKTURKS - Sports World and its all FREE. Then if you want use a vpn or dns changer at 3.5 euros a month and get all the legit u.k apps bbc iplayer itv hub etc



From my neighbours point of view he likes the simplicity of having a TV guide like a sky TV guide and can just go from one channel to the next. Using an android box can be a bit fiddly and user unfriendly so there's a trade off between convenience and price I think. He's happy to pay a tenner a month for the simplicity of the user interface.


----------



## MalagaMike (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes at the end of the day it comes down to personal choice and if he's happy with that then great.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MalagaMike said:


> Don't quite understand why anyone would be paying anyone a subscription for this as it's all FREE. If its films and sports + u.k tv you want why not an Amazon Firestick £30 then just install KODI and a few add ons such as Covenant - UKTURKS - Sports World and its all FREE. Then if you want use a vpn or dns changer at 3.5 euros a month and get all the legit u.k apps bbc iplayer itv hub etc


Frankly, I couldn't be bothered with all that fiddling about.
It's like mowing my lawn. Currently I pay a gardener to do it. When I can't afford to I'll do it myself...


----------



## MalagaMike (Aug 16, 2017)

I was only responding to your quote of paying €30 per month "*I can't imagine better vfm*." And to me FREE is better VFM nothing to do with whether one could afford it or not. But again its all personal choice.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A lot of people in our area happily rip off gullible folk and charge them huge sums of money for a free service. My parents who live nearby used to have a Sky subscription but dropped it when they discovered they were paying €120 a year for 'maintenance'. This turned out to be a charge from the people who set up their Sky account. I have never paid a maintenance charge here or in the UK. It is more expensive but I get HDTV, no buffering (there is a lot of buffering from IPTV here) and because we have an HD box we also get catchup on demand which means I can record any UK terrestrial programmes if I want to. Works fine for me but I do hate those people who are ripping folk off.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Frankly, I couldn't be bothered with all that fiddling about.
> It's like mowing my lawn. Currently I pay a gardener to do it. When I can't afford to I'll do it myself...


Exactly

I am totally the same when it comes to tough meat and tooth fillings

Currently I pay a local to chew dodgy steaks for me and attend nasty dental appointments on my behalf

Whenever my dosh runs out I will have to take on both tasks myself, but until then- let the good times roll


----------



## Quebin (Aug 18, 2017)

Even if I had money to burn I would certainly feel uncomfortable paying money for something that is available for free, especially in this context of IPTV suppliers who imo are glorified highway robbers praying on a certain section of the expat population. Also would gall me know that a proportion of the money is going to the criminal element who supply these dodgy tv streams, which when truth is told are in the main very poor 480p streams at best.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

MalagaMike said:


> I can, an Amazon Firesick with Kodi + and its all FREE


It may be free to you but its not free for the folk who subscribe fully in order for the service to be provided... and give your 'free' channels.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

MalagaMike said:


> Don't quite understand why anyone would be paying anyone a subscription for this as it's all FREE. If its films and sports + u.k tv you want why not an Amazon Firestick £30 then just install KODI and a few add ons such as Covenant - UKTURKS - Sports World and its all FREE. Then if you want use a vpn or dns changer at 3.5 euros a month and get all the legit u.k apps bbc iplayer itv hub etc


I put this in google translate............y


I was with you until install Kodi.......I'm always concerned about downloaded stuff to the laptop that either slows it or introduces virus


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That is not really how it works, it is just a media center. It's free via the play store a many boxes come with it already on. Perfectly harmless and non slowing.

That said I have never bothered with the android and kodi part of my box, the only thing it should be good for is accessing HBO but because they have a shower of an online service that wont even work.
Other than that I'm fine with sat tv, netflix and streaming the football. I mean there is only so much tv one can watch.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pazcat said:


> That is not really how it works, it is just a media center. It's free via the play store a many boxes come with it already on. Perfectly harmless and non slowing.
> 
> That said I have never bothered with the android and kodi part of my box, the only thing it should be good for is accessing HBO but because they have a shower of an online service that wont even work.
> Other than that I'm fine with sat tv, netflix and streaming the football. I mean there is only so much tv one can watch.


Other half would like U.K. Football, we are not interested in anything else?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Basically I need to know

If f i buy a fire stick whilst I'm here in the U.K. what do I do with it when Back in Spain 

Sensible answers only.......


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> Other half would like U.K. Football, we are not interested in anything else?


That is about where I am, no point setting it up on the tv as the kids would complain so I just stream it on the PC or laptop.

I will admit it is not always in English but in general it is fairly reliable although it remains to be seen how effective the clamp down by the premier league on streams will be.
So far though this year it's all been good.

I would say though that if ever a good legal company can provide all premier league content for a price comparable to netflix I'd happily pay it.


----------



## MalagaMike (Aug 16, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> Basically I need to know
> 
> If f i buy a fire stick whilst I'm here in the U.K. what do I do with it when Back in Spain


Depends on what you are hoping to achieve? In other words what is it you are looking to access?
Also do you have a good internet connection speed and who with?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Megsmum said:


> Basically I need to know
> 
> If f i buy a fire stick whilst I'm here in the U.K. what do I do with it when Back in Spain
> 
> Sensible answers only.......


have a look hear it might help


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=fire+stick+tv


----------



## AlexKidd (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses.

I'll have to look further into some of the options mentioned - as I've not heard of most of them before.


----------



## daveunt (Sep 7, 2017)

bob_bob said:


> It may be free to you but its not free for the folk who subscribe fully in order for the service to be provided... and give your 'free' channels.


Given that all the companies who provide an IPTV service like this are doing is hosting pirate streams of channels that real Sky, BT, etc customers are funding with their subscriptions, it seems a bit silly to criticise someone for wanting to access those channels for free. The money you spend on the IPTV service isn't filtering back to Sky or BT.


----------



## Europa47PG (Sep 11, 2017)

None of the subscription IPTV U.K T.V streams are legal as far as I'm aware and not one centimo of the subs paid goes to the U.K Broadcaster


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

daveunt said:


> Given that all the companies who provide an IPTV service like this are doing is hosting pirate streams of channels that real Sky, BT, etc customers are funding with their subscriptions, it seems a bit silly to criticise someone for wanting to access those channels for free. The money you spend on the IPTV service isn't filtering back to Sky or BT.


I don't live in Spain full time so don't stream. I've just returned from Cyprus and did listen to BBC radio 

Gran Canaria next monday, I won't be streaming there either although I do have some favourite films on my Surface Pro.


----------



## AlexKidd (Sep 4, 2017)

Overandout said:


> Just for my own interest, what is on Sky Sports that is not on an equivalent Spanish provider's service?


The Ashes cricket?

I'm not sure to be honest. But none of the bars I went to in Malaga city were able to put the T20 competition on (Skysports cricket).


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

AlexKidd said:


> The Ashes cricket?
> 
> I'm not sure to be honest. But none of the bars I went to in Malaga city were able to put the T20 competition on (Skysports cricket).


Good example! You are probably right.


----------



## AlexKidd (Sep 4, 2017)

Yeah, so I guess it has to be SkySports. And I'm not too bothered about the legality of it as long as it works (after all we've all done something criminal whether that be taping off the radio (old skool) or giving the bus driver over 20p in coppers (and I consider streaming etc. to be at the same level of 'criminality').
I've used direct streaming sites but the quality at times has been appalling, picture or buffering/cutting out. 

I did come across this. I take it this is the card previously mentioned in this thread. https://www.skycards.eu/watch-sky-tv-in-spain/

Anyway, just to reiterate I'm not too bothered about the million other channels you might be able to get via certain boxes and cards etc. I'm only interested in SkySports Football (league and Premier league) and Cricket channels.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

AlexKidd said:


> The Ashes cricket?.


The next Ashes Series, in Australia, is actually on BT Sports...



Europa47PG said:


> ...and not one centimo of the subs paid goes to the U.K Broadcaster


IPTV Providers do actually pay the UK broadcasters a sub (or many subs) for their channels...thats is how they get access to the channels...eg they have many cards, pay many subscriptions (or multiroom subs) for the many sky channels they provide.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

AlexKidd said:


> I've used direct streaming sites but the quality at times has been appalling, picture or buffering/cutting out.
> 
> I did come across this. I take it this is the card previously mentioned in this thread.


Just use acestream, the quality is extremely good with little to no buffering depending on your internet speeds. 
Once you have downloaded it then you can find websites that give the link to whichever channel or game you want and that is it.

It's free, relatively simple and runs rings around crappy stream sites like cricfree.


----------



## Quebin (Aug 18, 2017)

The BBC ITV C4 C5 Certainly do not see a penny from IPTV Suppliers in Spain who charge a monthly/yearly subscription/fee, call it what you will to receive their U.K TV packages......most of the streams come from servers in the Ukraine and similar regions. Filmon most certainly don't pay them either. This includes many of the Sky sports and ent channels that come bundled into the mix.


----------



## AlexKidd (Sep 4, 2017)

Pazcat said:


> Just use acestream, the quality is extremely good with little to no buffering depending on your internet speeds.
> Once you have downloaded it then you can find websites that give the link to whichever channel or game you want and that is it.
> 
> It's free, relatively simple and runs rings around crappy stream sites like cricfree.


Hi. Yeah, I've used Acestream in the past and it's probably the best of them all (it works as well as Sopcast used to do back in the day).

The only problem is that they don't stream channels per se, just individual games and it's very soccer/football centric.

For example, it's near impossible to find a cricket stream. I just tried it - there's a live Championship game currently on SkySports cricket (formerly Skysports 2) but there appears to be no working acestream link.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I got it using this acestream code acestream://e524f1380a0f1549895f6727368c8ddffb3a8c37

Not sure if the other codes in this link work but normally can find a link to anything, just have to dig to find the permanent streams.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cricket/wiki/livestreams


----------



## AlexKidd (Sep 4, 2017)

sat said:


> The next Ashes Series, in Australia, is actually on BT Sports...


Ooops! Better re-think that one then. 

As it's outside of SkySports cricket season we'd only really need The Ashes. . . as most Football games are streamed on the net in some way shape or form (and as previously posted - through things like Acestream there is usually a decent picture). Cricket is completely different.

So should change the title to - BTSports (& ideally Skysports too)


----------



## Bollyboy (Mar 30, 2013)

We have been using an IPTV service for many years which has been great.

Not too concerned about the BBC not getting there paedophile funding money.

As long as i can get my sports and 3pm footy i'm a happy chappy.


----------

